# Campbell timber company leases



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

I got a question, if you win a bid on a lease , when is the money due and does the individual have time to get all the guns needed? Wanting to know how the process works. I'm interested in bidding and starting a lease.

Thanks


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

hunter98 said:


> I got a question, if you win a bid on a lease , when is the money due and does the individual have time to get all the guns needed? Wanting to know how the process works. I'm interested in bidding and starting a lease.
> 
> Thanks


If you don't want to hate a deer hunter don't is my advice.
I was lease president for years over 6000 acres had RMS Campbell and Hancock
and I quit got tired of messing with idiots and deadbeat's.
Most lease's I dealt with were due June 1st you pay by due day.
They don't give a rat's butt about you getting money together 
they will lease it to someone that has the cash now.
I hunt my own place now and Central Texas.
Price per acre has skyrocketed on what they want and it goes up
every couple years. The 250 acres across from me is 8:50 an 
acre. I hunted it for 45 years it doesn't pencil out at 850 plus per
hunter not counting feeders,corn,food plots and stand to stare at deer 
You can't shoot.
I feed protein year around on my place and have about 20 bucks coming and going with one shooter according to the state.
I have argued with TPWD we don't have the genetics to do what they want.
I have huge racks on old deer they just are not 13 inches wide but 2 foot tall. 
That is my 2 cents on hunting lease's in East Texas take that and a buck and a half will get you a cup of coffee most anywhere. 
Feel free to pm for specific questions.

Four things will make a man break everyone of the Ten Commandments.
A Dollar, Woman, Land Deed and a White Tail Deer!


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Forgot to add if you don't live next to the lease and keep the gates up constantly(required by most leases) they will steal you blind.
You will also love the fine when your buddy doesn't clean up his campsite
after season as well.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

hunter98 said:


> I got a question, if you win a bid on a lease , when is the money due and does the individual have time to get all the guns needed? Wanting to know how the process works. I'm interested in bidding and starting a lease.
> 
> Thanks


Another thing if a block becomes available you can bet success rate sucks to be
given up. The lease I was president on has been continuously under lease by the same club since 1961.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

x2 jp,wife & I managed 1 for champion paper for 13yrs,got tired of baby sitting grown men.even if you have it black & white,some just don't get it,takes the fun out of it.now me & my son(12) hunt a little spot of nat. forest that's not on the map that boardered my old lease,nothing to write home about but we have fun.draw up your rules & reg's etc & be sure to dot yours i's & cross your t's.no way i'll ever do it again,just not as mad @ those deer as I used to be.good luck,hope you have patience & good people.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> If you don't want to hate a deer hunter don't is my advice.
> I was lease president for years over 6000 acres had RMS Campbell and Hancock
> and I quit got tired of messing with idiots and deadbeat's.
> Most lease's I dealt with were due June 1st you pay by due day.
> ...


Very good points!!! I'm now hunting our 55 acres in Hardin county instead of on a timber lease. I've seen more deer on our place than the lease and too much poaching and stealing as well as prices keep going up.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Guys thanks on the info, I'll think I'll pass on it now.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

hunter98 said:


> Guys thanks on the info, I'll think I'll pass on it now.


Smart move take the money and buy a good hunt.
You be good memories ahead.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

X3 it sucks your best buddies screw you every time hot checks etc screwing ranchers wife etc your always the arse hole dont do it


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

It is hard to argue with all the above, however, if you can find one close to your house,and you can keep it as a family lease(you and the wife and kids),or maybe your brothers, then it can work. It does take work though. Keep the gates up as stated above, and you have to be firm. If someone is caught trespassing, prosecute fully,no breaks given. There are nice deer in east Texas, but the AR rule is just that, a rule. Like it or not(not a big fan of it),it has to be followed. I'm in Polk county and we have some really nice up and coming bucks (2 year olds), that are showing up on a regular basis. They are right at the legal limit for AR's, but I have made it clear that they are off limits. No need taking chances. Next year, most will easily make AR's. If I don't kill a mature buck this year, I have to be ok with that. Plenty of doe's and hogs to fill the freezer, so no worries there. Good luck and, by the way, as a general rule,the further west and north your lease is, the less likely it will be jacked with, but that is JMO.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I guess I have been lucky here in E Tex, didn't know ALL the outlaws and such are ONLY in E Texas. I have a lot of friends (hillbillies) here in E Texas that prob don't know but I'll spread the word....one thing tho don't ***** when high fences go up around your ranchette.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

To me it's all about your expectations. I lease almost 3000 acres from Campbell in ETX. All the clubs that neighbor us have an average of 1 membership (family) per 100 acres. We have 12 members, carefully selected, who can pay a little more to be spread out. We have limited ourselves to 2 stands per member as well, this ensures everyone has 2 primo spots and no one is closer than 700 yards from another member. This costs us $2k per season per gun. We are in our first year and have plans to feed year round and be selective about what we shoot. With this management plan and less traffic than our neighbors we expect to see better results in 3 years than the surrounding properties. As far as the outlaws, I had a long conversation with the local game warden before bidding the property. He gave me the skinny on the history of the club and who to watch out for. Campbell has been cooperative in providing company locks for the gates and helping us keep the place locked up. I've made it clear with the GW he is welcome in our camp anytime and if he sees an open gate to feel free to check things out. We have posted signs all over the property and have agreed upon a zero tolerance policy to trespassers. Locked gates and signs do a lot to discourage most outlaw activity. We also don't set ourselves up by leaving anything of value in the camp area to provide temptation. To this point we've had no issues.

I'm also on another lease in Trinity county. In the 5 years since i've been on that lease I know of one instance of someone hunting one of our stands near a public road, no other issues. Take some common sense precautions, don't set yourself up to get ripped off, and you'll be fine.


----------

